# US Diversity Visa (greencard lottery) - been selected for further processing!



## Laura1000 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello all

Quite excited as my husband (who's German) entered the green card lottery and has been selected for further processing! I think out of the 12million or so applicants, 100 000 are selected for processing for 50000 visas, so it's not in the bag yet but the odds have significantly improved. 

Wondered if anyone has been through this process?

Also whether anyone knows how quickly you have to 'use' your greencard visa and enter the country after getting it. He has a good job here in London so it would be sensible to secure employment before making the more permanently. He is in finance so the most likely areas to get a job would be NYC or Chicago, but he also thinks there are some hedge funds on the West Coast (around LA?) so that could also be a possibility. 

We will have a 3yo daughter and a newish baby so will need somewhere that's nice for families too.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations! Your time line depends on your number. The clock can start as early as October 2010. Application, interview, activation, moving to the US.

Nashville/Knoxville may be his ticket. Birmingham is home to one of the still alive big trust firms. Chicago did not even absorb the extras from the 2007/2008 crashes. His resume needs to be tailored to US verbiage and standards and he has to network like crazy. Financial analysts are in demand as long as they work in certain niches. 
I cannot post in another language here - see PM.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Laura1000 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Quite excited as my husband (who's German) entered the green card lottery and has been selected for further processing! I think out of the 12million or so applicants, 100 000 are selected for processing for 50000 visas, so it's not in the bag yet but the odds have significantly improved.
> 
> ...


I thought Germany wasn't eligible for the green card lottery??


----------



## BettinaCC (Jun 24, 2010)

Laura1000 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Quite excited as my husband (who's German) entered the green card lottery and has been selected for further processing! I think out of the 12million or so applicants, 100 000 are selected for processing for 50000 visas, so it's not in the bag yet but the odds have significantly improved.
> 
> ...


We were also selected and excited but go back to the dv website the 2012 results have been cancelled and to be redrawn in July. Sorry for bad news.


----------



## Britangel (May 16, 2011)

BettinaCC said:


> We were also selected and excited but go back to the dv website the 2012 results have been cancelled and to be redrawn in July. Sorry for bad news.


Once you have your green card in hand, you are good to know. All you would need is to apply for a social security number (because you cannot work without one)


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

BettinaCC said:


> We were also selected and excited but go back to the dv website the 2012 results have been cancelled and to be redrawn in July. Sorry for bad news.


I WASN'T selected but got an email saying that the results were cancelled and would be redrawn on 15th July. Wasn't sure if this was some sort of scam email initially... but I guess good news for those of us that didn't get selected, sucks for those who did and now got their hopes slashed!

Good luck in the redraw!


----------



## Ckchris (Dec 14, 2010)

I also had an email confirming I won.
Now I feel bad, scared, and lost.
I don't feel ready and I did not mention this anyone. I'm all alone with this.
I unsure whether this fake because of UK uneligiliby, but it looks real.

Someone please help me
Can I change something or not?
Someone please help!!

I still like to work in US but I want to do it right. And I'm scared this force me to leave the UK even when I'm not ready.


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ckchris said:


> I also had an email confirming I won.
> Now I feel bad, scared, and lost.
> I don't feel ready and I did not mention this anyone. I'm all alone with this.
> I unsure whether this fake because of UK uneligiliby, but it looks real.
> ...


What are you looking to change. Even though you got the email confirming that you won, those results are invalid. According to the State Department, the results posted in the beginning of May is voided. Here is the link- http://www.dvlottery.state.gov/
Although UK natives are not eligible for the DV, Northern Ireland natives qualify. So, if you are from Northern Ireland then you are eligible for the DV.


----------



## Ckchris (Dec 14, 2010)

To be honest, this is somewhat of a relief. Felt it seem too soon.
Thank you for this information.

I still am going to try to work and live in the US. Even if it's a oneshot something this year like Summer/Autumn something etc.
The US has certainly not seen the last of me ^ ^
Best holidays I had were courtesy of that country.

So this email was a fake? I did suspect it.
Ignore it and date of pre-payment 15th June?
Just needed someone else's opinion. Thank you very much.

Wish me luck on what path I choose.
I wish the same for many on this forum.

Could not put nat21's quote since error disclaimer.
Still nat21 has my thanks.


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ckchris said:


> To be honest, this is somewhat of a relief. Felt it seem too soon.
> Thank you for this information.
> 
> So this email was a fake? I did suspect it.
> ...


You're very welcome. However, I don't think that the email was a fake as the State Department made a mistake. I wouldn't send in any payment as you might not even qualify this time around. The results should be available 15/7. Good luck with your future plans!!!!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Ckchris said:


> So this email was a fake? I did suspect it.
> Ignore it and date of pre-payment 15th June?
> Just needed someone else's opinion. Thank you very much.


What ever you do, don't send any payment! If you received an email asking for payment then that was certainly a fake. Similarly, if you received an emailtelling you that you had won then that is also a fake since US State Department does not email you, the only way to check is directly on their website.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

JimJams said:


> is also a fake since US State Department does not email you, the only way to check is directly on their website.


Not true now .. they emailed everybody last week ..


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> Not true now .. they emailed everybody last week ..


They emailed everyone telling them that the results had been voided and would be redrawn. They never emailed anybody to tell them they had won in the first place, the only way to check if you had won was to check the website.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

JimJams said:


> They emailed everyone telling them that the results had been voided and would be redrawn. They never emailed anybody to tell them they had won in the first place, the only way to check if you had won was to check the website.


thats what I said


----------

